# Lil Red



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

RIP Lil Red. You made it all the way to Scotland from Northampton but were only here for a short time.

You were a delicate little thing, far to precious for this world

Sleep well little man










xx


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, May i ask how he/she passed?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awww no  RIP. What a pretty head she had...

As Declan says... do you know what happened?


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> So sorry for your loss, May i ask how he/she passed?


Thank you.

Not too sure really. He had a history of re regurgitating but had been doing really well. I think it was just one of those things that we will never explain.

He was a real cutie too


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry again, and yes, he was a stunner


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh Kathryn, he really was a looker, lovely head markings. Poor little lad.

Jo

xxx


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

im so sorry to hear this kathryn, i know how much your animals mean to you!
im sure he will be happy in the sky, with all the other reps

hope you are ok

R.I.P red


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RIP little one-sleep tight.xxxxxxeace:


Really sad as such a pretty snake


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awww, R.I.P Red *


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

rip little fella  i hope all is well.


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw! So sorry to hear your loss. 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------

